
Noam Chomsky on Donald Trump: 'Almost a death knell for the human species' - kurren
http://www.theguardian.com/film/2016/may/20/noam-chomsky-on-donald-trump-almost-a-death-knell-for-the-human-species
======
veryhungryhobo
Why is there over the top commie telling me what to think?

